
I (socmoth) will send your doge coins if you want to try them for the first time - socmoth
https://twitter.com/pm/status/434440997104140288
======
zck
One thing that I've seen that's a problem with this kind of thing (whether
given out by humans or faucets), is _what people can do_ once they get the
coins. You're probably not giving them enough to buy anything with them, so
what do they do? Just hold them?

If I gave you 0.01 Serbian Dinar, what would you do with it? Maybe look at it,
and say that it's cool.

What do people get out of faucets? Just publicity?

~~~
Casseres
I think the first Bitcoin faucet was giving out 5 bitcoin to each person. That
was before it had any significant monetary value though. I'm not sure what
Bitcoin itself got out of that, but if those people held onto those 5 Bitcoin,
they would have the opportunity to exchange them for money several years down
the road.

------
socmoth
Sorry about the typo. Sadly the update button does not appear to let me update
the title.

Trying to get more people to actually try out crypto currencies, rather than
blog about them.

~~~
Casseres
Are you still giving out Dogecoin? I just got a wallet:
DGgMNwtx8mXAzqYh1twxKirkniPtNFo82X (I don't use Twitter)

Thanks in advance.

